# Tolerancia en bajo



## victor2409 (Ene 6, 2012)

Buenas tardes, la cuestión es la siguiente, estoy pensando en armar un circuito para un bajo de 5 1/4 de pulgada, y tenia en mente armar uno con 2 utc2030, pienso en armar el que viene en la hoja de datos en puente. El problema es, el diagrama dice que manda 34 watts , y el bajo dice que es de 30 watts, 4 ohms. No dice nada con respecto a una tolerancia o algo así, habría algún problema si conecto el bajo a la salida del circuito? y habria que ponerle un filtro pasabajos o algo asi? gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 7, 2012)

victor2409 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, la cuestión es la siguiente, estoy pensando en armar un circuito para un bajo de 5 1/4 de pulgada, y tenia en mente armar uno con 2 utc2030, pienso en armar el que viene en la hoja de datos en puente. El problema es, el diagrama dice que manda 34 watts , y el bajo dice que es de 30 watts, 4 ohms. No dice nada con respecto a una tolerancia o algo así, habría algún problema si conecto el bajo a la salida del circuito? y habria que ponerle un filtro pasabajos o algo asi? gracias.


  El Bajo debe tener cierta tolerancia por algunos minutos/segundos.
(Todo depende de la potencia a la que este sometido)
Si no subes el volumen al máximo no debe pasar nada, si escuchas distorsión solo disminuyes el volumen.
Y como se trata de un Subwoofer, si debes usar un filtro pasa bajos con FC a 80 Hz.


----------



## victor2409 (Ene 7, 2012)

Darkbytes dijo:


> El Bajo debe tener cierta tolerancia por algunos minutos/segundos.
> (Todo depende de la potencia a la que este sometido)
> Si no subes el volumen al máximo no debe pasar nada, si escuchas distorsión solo disminuyes el volumen.
> Y como se trata de un Subwoofer, si debes usar un filtro pasa bajos con FC a 80 Hz.



muchas gracias, intentare lo que me dijiste


----------

